# New Flex Rotary PE 14-2 Video Review by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Enjoy, more coming tomorrow :thumb:

UPDATED

As promised a back to back video between the PE 14-2 and the 3403. Im not talking in this video just demonstrating the two polishers both with the exact same pad polish and speed settings. Differences in sound are slight but the 3403 has a whine and the PE 14-2 had a moderate drone

Notes:

Polish being used - Sonax Perfect Finish
BP - Sonax
Speeds - 900/1100, 1500, 1900






Yes the spare wheel is bent on this car, I know, the owner knows, deal with it.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> YouTube - New Flex PE 14-2 Rotary: Street Dreams Detail
> 
> Enjoy, more coming tomorrow :thumb:


Great video review David :thumb:
You beat me to it mate my Flex came in yesterday and i will be testing it on this Norfolk Yellow Lotus 4S4 for four days !

So far as you said it does look the part !

Regards Mario


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice review, Dave! Thanks :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

still have to re-order from another place for me... i'll check the video once at home


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great little review, i personally think video reviews are the way forward. 

Not picking a hole just a suggestion, but all machines sound load on video, it would have been good if you ran your Makita and this together to compare the noise.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

good review ,looks like a winner and very smooth looking


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> Great little review, i personally think video reviews are the way forward.
> 
> Not picking a hole just a suggestion, but all machines sound load on video, it would have been good if you ran your Makita and this together to compare the noise.


That´s one thing i was wondering , what about noise...?

Great review dave and makita it´s my fav rotary ever, i have 2 and my metabo broke after 6 months of use several time untill it die one me.
It literally got burned...:doublesho


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting the reviews dude 

Baz


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice , i have to try one of these.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice review Dave! You beat me to it:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

So, regarding the noise , is the Flex louder than makita...anyone??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Racer said:


> So, regarding the noise , is the Flex louder than makita...anyone??


And Festool , as ive said before its not always decibels that count its the pitch , when pressure is applied the pitch can go up tenfold and its this that the ears struggle with and what carries the sound for miles , a low drone but louder is much better than a higher pitched sound.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys after using this machine on a few cars heres what I have to say about it, no bull****...

It is a quality machine top to bottom, build quality is definitely improved over the 3043, feels more solid. Ergonomically compared to the Makita, Metabo, DeWalt and little Flex I feel the PE 14-2 has the advantage, in part due to its evenly balanced weight but also because of the way the bale handle sits and your able to comfortably rest your hand on it with a firm grip, the rubberized top portion is great as well.

For those of you who use a makita without the bale handle you know it can get a little warm up there because the spindle housing is metal so the rubberized head of the new Flex wont have that issue.

Whats it like to use? Um, its just nice. I dont know what to say its just a pleasant machine to work with, especially on vertical panels, thats where its low weight and design make a difference.

Noise wise I place it a tad louder than the makita but its not annoying, I have been using it at 2100rpm for several hours and it didnt bother me without any ear protection (I should wear it more often anyway)

Like I said before the other Flex 3403 has a big noise problem because of its high pitch whine, this machine although decibel wise is probably the same or close to it... it does not whine and with that it doesnt get louder under load which is important. 

Cons: so far there arent many. I would say being limited to 2100rpm is a con for me, on occasion I will go to 2300 is paint is super hard but rarely do I need to be above 2000. The power cord in usual Flex fashion is a little short, I think another 5 feet would be beneficial but when you using extension cords it doesnt really matter. I also wish it was a 3 prong plug instead of a two but its a solid plug, some pulling and moving and it didnt disconnect.

So the big question... is it WORTH the price? 

Simply put, yes it is. Heres why: the machine is the first hybrid between a lightweight and fully capable rotary. So far there really has not been a machine that is light and comfortable that can be used for serious defect removal over a long period of time. The metabo is comfortable but it gets hot and can shutdown, same goes for the 3403 Flex. So if you had either of those two rotaries as your ONE AND ONLY rotary, you may be in trouble if thermal shutdown happens in the middle of a job. Those rotaries I designate as secondary machines. 

Primary machines would be the DeWalt, Makita and larger Flex 603... these machines can be used for very long periods of time at high rpm without overheating or shutting down. If you have one of those you wont really need to worry about having multiple machines in case something happens, your pretty safe unless something goes estranged. People seem to bicker about the price but as I always say if your gonna be spending hundreds of hours behind a machine, get one thats quality and that works without fault. 

I am not saying everyone should run out and but the PE 14-2 because it will change the way they wheel a car, it will not, no machine will. Very much the same as a Bentley GT wont make you a better driver or a safer driver, it just gets you where you want to go in comfort, with style and effortlessly... thats very much the same way I feel about the PE 14-2. You do not need to have it but if you do its one of those things that can make a correction job a little less taxing on your body.

If you already own a makita I am by no means saying you should sell it to buy the Flex because but if you use the rotary a lot and are looking for something new and improved this machine is it. However if you DO NOT HAVE ANY ROTARIES AND NEED JUST ONE, then I absolutely would skip the Makita, Flex 603 and 3403, Metabo and DeWalt to buy the PE-14-2.... it is a machine that can give you the best of both worlds.

If I had no rotaries and I were to buy just one right now, the PE 14-2 would be my choice.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent review mate :thumb:

I have 5 rotary's in use 2 being the same , and none of them are the perfect machine , as you said dave some are heavy and over long periods of machining a killer , some get hot and stop midway through heavy cutting , and some are very loud and then some start way to fast for my style of correction with the speed range completely wrong for correction .

I have ordered 2 of these and put the deposit down to be one of the first when they are in stock in the UK :thumb:

Your review has just made my mind up that i have ordered a good product that may end up being one of the best machines around :buffer:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

nice report thanks, glad my deposit is paid for this beauty !
im new to machine polishing and decided to skip the da route and jump straight to the rotary (on advice from someone i know that runs a bodyshop) and over the years i have always found that you gets what yous pays for 
Mark


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well you sure dissipate my doubts and i will get a Flex :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent review David , :thumb:
I couldn't have put it better myself :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------

